# Question regarding Warm Air Intakes



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I currently have a K&N short ram filter, just wanna know if this setup gives more power than my stock intake


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

i think it does, sir maybe it's because the K&N filter is less restrictive than the stock intake box


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

but the stock intake box gets its air from behind the headlight while the short ram is just near the engine..

so, which will make more power? a restrictive filter setup with colder air or a performance filter with warmer air?


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

actually that's the dilemma i went thru before i switched to caii think the aftermarket filter does increase the power a bit, good for 1-2hp


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Put a heat shield up on that sucker... just have it fabricated at a good shop, shouldn't cost more than Php1000.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I dunno the answer to your question, but heres some info. All things being equal, every 10 degrees of intake air temperature drop will bring an increase of 1% in horsepower. and air taken from the wheelwell area can be up to 30 or 40 degrees cooler than air in the engine bay. 

so, a 100HP engine would see a 3 to 4 hp increase due to temp. alone. Of course your stock setup is restrictive so it's hard to say if temp can offset anything. Your K&N is short and much less restrictive so you are still probably seeing an increase in the top-end (but a loss of low end) compared to stock. Maybe there's a dyno chart of the K&N around somewhere.

And yeah, lots of companies slap on a box around the filter and then call it a cold air intake.


----------

